# Check Out This Big Cat!!!



## redkelly (Jun 11, 2008)

Subject: 260 lb. catamount found in Jackson County
> > 
> > Date: Wed, 28 May 2008 14:02:49 -0500
> > 
> > Look at what James Snipe hit with his car on US-64 west of
> > Cashiers in Jackson County . The panther was still alive but
> > unable to move, so our neighbor called animal control and they
> > came and put him down. A land owner had seen this one a week
> > before dragging off a 320 lb steer.
> > Our neighbor is an amateur taxidermist and he's going to stuff
> > him.This one weighed 260 lbs. while most mature male panthers 
> > weigh 80 to 150 lbs. We had no idea they still roamed around
> > here!

got this in an email today


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jun 11, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats one big cat!


----------



## kevincox (Jun 11, 2008)

4wheeling4life said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!



I second that!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 11, 2008)

What state?


----------



## Backcountry (Jun 11, 2008)

that's one big kitty...


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 12, 2008)

Forget the cat, I want to see a pic of the car.


----------



## Old E. (Jun 12, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Forget the cat, I want to see a pic of the car.




I saw that too, but can't find where the article came from.  I'm starting to wonder if it might be a hoax.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2008)

cashiers is in NC


----------



## biggtruxx (Jun 12, 2008)

Old E. said:


> I saw that too, but can't find where the article came from.  I'm starting to wonder if it might be a hoax.




here is what i came up with 

http://thunderpigblog.blogspot.com/2008/06/bigger-than-catamount-no-its-hoax.html


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 12, 2008)

Arizona in 2007...

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/mountainlion2007.asp


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 12, 2008)

I have seen that photo attached to 3 different threads with 3 different storys over the last year or so.


----------



## puredrenalin (Jun 12, 2008)

Either way...one big kitty kat!!!


----------



## WSB (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah it's a big cat but I have seen it on the net for a year now, and it's always a different state. The last time I saw it it was suppose to been killed in Arkansas.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 13, 2008)

That poor cat's covered more miles than a long distance trucker.


----------



## spurshooternc (Jun 14, 2008)

Man, A cat that big should go to a pro to get mounted... They don't get much bigger especially this side of the country.. Joe Fuller NC


----------



## preacherman (Jun 14, 2008)

I just got an e-mail that said it happened in Sumter Co. Alabama.  Funny how these things go around.  But regardless of where it was or how it happened; that is one BIG cat!


----------



## ch035 (Jun 14, 2008)

so is that confirmed panther in georgia?


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jun 15, 2008)

wow!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 15, 2008)

If you believe that it was killed in GA, AL or NC, then your one gullible person.  Matter of fact...

I got a meteor that gives the person holding it the power to attact the biggest, baddest, heaviest Ga Whitetail with world record class antlers.  I will sell it to you for 5,000 dollars!!  Never mind the fact that it looks and smells like a cow patty....


----------



## rebelyeler (Jun 17, 2008)

thats in middle Georgia?


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 17, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Arizona in 2007...
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/mountainlion2007.asp





ch035 said:


> so is that confirmed panther in georgia?





rebelyeler said:


> thats in middle Georgia?



See link above.


----------



## rebelyeler (Jun 17, 2008)

it looks old


----------



## deerdog (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like a georgia cat to me


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Big Elephant Shot on N Florida Quail Hunt*

Did I ever show you the elephant my neighbor killed on a N FL quail hunt?  He stepped on two pointers before they took him down.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 17, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> That poor cat's covered more miles than a long distance trucker.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 17, 2008)

ch035 said:


> so is that confirmed panther in georgia?



Do you know how to read?

Go back and read then.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 17, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Did I ever show you the elephant my neighbor killed on a N FL quail hunt?  He stepped on two pointers before they took him down.



Clyde,

We all know that Elephant was taken in Georgia.


----------



## red neck in rut (Jun 19, 2008)

i bet he was hurting the deer heard


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jun 19, 2008)

why would he be wearing a sweater this time of the year anyway???


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe Thats Where All The Corn I Put Out Is Been Going I Should've Known The Local Elephant Heard Come Through.


----------



## CPiper (Jun 20, 2008)

260-pound mountain lion hit by car in Greenwood
By Ron Dekett • EDITOR • June 19, 2008 

Alfred Wise told GreenvilleOnline.com that a friend sent him this photo of a mountain lion that was hit by a car on Highway 178 about 16 miles east of Greenwood. The lion was barely alive and unable to move, so the state Department of Natural Resources came out and put the lion down. 
The friend told Wise that a land owner believes the mountain lion was the same one he had seen a week earlier dragging a 320-pound steer out of the pasture.
The lion weighed 260 pounds while most mature male mountain lions weigh 80 to 150 pounds.
"We have seen evidence of their presence through tracks in the dirt but had no idea this big guy roamed around here!" the friend told Wise.

Greenville .... as in South Carolina

http://www.greenvilleonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080619/NEWS01/80619036/1004


----------



## redkelly (Jun 20, 2008)

ok I got this started...so whats the REAL story....and where do you apply for that N. FL elephant hunt and is it legal to shoot spike horn elephants or do they have to have at least 4 points on one side????


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 20, 2008)

If anyone needs any  florida doe elephants culled send me a pm.  I am a meat hunter.


----------



## iowa-boy (Jun 21, 2008)

ostrich season coming to atlanta metro area. limit2. region-alanta zoo. apply now. cash only. norefunds.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 23, 2008)

No the tusk must be 4 feet on one side "Duh"


----------



## firemedic1982 (Jun 23, 2008)

That was killed in Arizona in 2007 like someone said above. I got an email last week saying that it was hit on Fort Benning. I knew it was bogus because I work on post, but the Columbus Ledger had an article a few days later stating that it was a hoax and that the cat was hit in Arizona sometime last year.


----------

